# Steel for stock removal method



## BeerFairy (Apr 12, 2014)

Hi forum,

New member, first post. I have had an itch to jump in and start making my own knives for some time now. Read quite a bit, have my space setup...time to get some steel. I'm doing stock removal, looking to keep it simple from a heat treatment standpoint, but still make something functional (after I ruin the first few blades practicing that is!) 

What would the group recommend as a good steel?

Thanks!


----------



## chefcomesback (Apr 12, 2014)

I am no expert but 10xx series carbon steels (1075 , 1080 , 1084 , 1095) are easy to heat treat at home. The count after 10 indicates the carbon content , thus 1095 has the highest. 1095 is the finicikiest among them but they are still more forgiving compared to the other steels. 


Sent from my iPhone using Kitchen Knife Forum


----------

